# A3 accessorie???



## 2004jettagli (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking for a cargo net that ataches to the bottom of the rear compartment cover on a 2003 A3. i have seen a picture of it but not sure where it came from.
Can anyone help me, I would greatly appriciate it.
Thank You


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: A3 accessorie??? (2004jettagli)*

Vag-parts have one...
http://www.vagparts.com


----------

